# Worm Harness Seminars



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

For those of you interested I am doing Worm Harness seminars for Lake Erie the second week of the boat show. The dates and times are Saturday 22nd at 12:30pm and 4:00pm and on Sunday at 2:00pm and 4:00pm. I would love to share what I have learned in Harness fishing that has helped me catch fish and be successful in tournaments on Erie the last 6 years. Hope to see you there Gary Zart Blue Dolphin


----------

